# Acurite Estação Meteorológica..



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Jun 2017 às 14:54)

Boas pessoal,

Há muito que ando para comprar uma estação, e agora estou no Algarve e tenho condições envolventes para isso resolvi avançar.

Tenho andado há muito a estudar e pesquisar e afins..
E aqui há uns tempos descobri a marca Acurite, que é bastante vendida nos EUA.

Arrisquei e já mandei vir, pela Amazon, que a loja oficial não vende directamente ainda para cá.

Vamos ver como isto corre... já sei que terei de pagar taxas na alfandega mas deve compensar.
A Estação que mandei vir é esta (5-in-1):
https://www.acurite.com/weather-environment-system-900wes.html

Já com um smartHUB, tudo pronto a injectar os dados na net (aparentemente) com uma perna ás costas.
A APP myAcurite é também uma maravilha aparentemente.

Um contra é que parece-me que os transformadores AC que vem são de 110v, ja ando aqui a "tirar medidas" para quando a estação chegar resolver isso no dia se não derem mesmo para os 220v.

Aparentemente esta estão é bastante razoável, para não dizer mesmo que é muito boa...!
Comparativamente à Davis vantage vue parece-me muito equilibrada, com a vantagem que aqui, na Acurite temos já sensores internos ventilados...
E é bastante mais econõmica, até agora gastei 195€, estação e portes de envio. mesmo que tenha de pagar alfandega fica bastante mais económica que a Davis, e aqui tenho já o smartHUB sem fio para ligar a estação directamente ao myAcurite e por sua vez ao Weather Underground de forma directa. 


____

E parece que eles vão lançar uma gama nova que vai fazer frente directa à VANTAGE PRO2....
Isto: https://prodcdn.acurite.com/media/documents/AcuRite-Atlas-Overview.pdf


----------



## efcm (1 Jul 2017 às 23:31)

Já andei de olho nessa estação, tem tudo o que me interessa, incluindo a ligação a NET por um preço muito aceitável.

Vai dando noticias de como corre o processo de desalfandegamento e como se porta a estação quando a montares.

Boa sorte.


----------



## Toby (2 Jul 2017 às 07:26)

_Bom dia,

Sobre o fórum InfoClimat, há um canadiano que tem um ACURITE 01036, mim vai pedido o seu parecer.
Bom fim de semana._


----------



## Toby (4 Jul 2017 às 07:17)

Bom dia,

É globalmente satisfeito, mas um ponto preto: por tempo ensolarado e sem ventos a sonda sobreaquece de 2/3°! 
Como diz ao Canadá não é bem embaraçoso mas à Portugal…
Penso que não é uma boa escolha para os países quente como Portugal.
Espera o preço de este ACURITE:  https://www.acurite.com/atlas-environmental-monitoring-solutions?utm_source=acurite&utm_content=banner-CES-0126.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Jul 2017 às 23:25)

Só agora vi que houve comentários.
Amanhã já vos respondo e já dou algum feedback. 

Para já posso dizer que não parou na alfândega.  Não paguei um tostão de taxas.. estranho mas impecável.  

Chegou hoje e já está instalada e a trabalhar..







Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (15 Jul 2017 às 06:30)

Bom dia

Uma boa comparação dos t° seria interessante.
Sobretudo a relação sobreaquece < ventos.
Como é fixada a sonda de t°? 
Possibilidade de montar-o num abrigo?

Bom fim de semana


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Jul 2017 às 13:46)

Não tenho tido tempo nenhum nos últimos dias. 

Até agora estou a gostar do equipamento, parece-me estar a ser bastante correcto. 

A sonda de temperatura está lá dentro da estação, basta haver sol que a ventoinha começa a funcionar e não deixa aquecer a sonda (supostamente). 
Mas com alguns breves teste e comparações que ja fiz com outras sondas de temperatura que tenho parece-me que funciona bem... 

A estação já está no w. underground, mas estou a deparar-me com uma dificuldade/problema estranho e curioso.. 
Podem ver a estação aqui:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAREA9#history

Os dados de vento são sempre correctamente carregados no wunderground, mas as temperaturas e humidade não.. 
se verem o histórico em tabela é fácil de ver a falha.. Porque estará isto a acontecer? 
no software e na app da estação no meu pc e telefone tenho tudo actualizado e com todos os dados, mas no wunderground não.. é rara a vez que carrega todos os dados.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Jul 2017 às 08:42)

Já alguém teve um problema semelhante ao que estou a ter com o wunderground?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Jul 2017 às 19:04)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Já alguém teve um problema semelhante ao que estou a ter com o wunderground?



Já percebi que o problema está certamente na minha Internet, pois tenho o HUB ligado a um PowerLink e não é aconselhado pois não é considerado estável e afins. Mas como no meu router só tenho uma porta LAN tenho de ver como vou descalçar esta bota.

De todo o modo, se alguém quiser seguir e acompanhar a minha estação (principalmente os Algarvios, pois a estação está na Manta Rota) e enquanto não funciona nem com o wunderground podem fazê lo seguindo os seguintes passos:
- Instalam no vosso smartphone a App da Acurite (android ou apple)
- Criam uma conta (tem de ser, é rápido)
- Vão a Settings - Share Weather
- Façam Follow smartHub
- escrevam um Nick para a estação e no Device ID ponham o seguinte: 09:21:B5


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jul 2017 às 18:41)

Alguém me pode ajudar ou tentar perceber porque é que isto está acontecer? Grande bug do wunderground...

Ao tentar adicionar a estação, se a ponho no local correcto dela (ou em qualquer outra parte do município de VRSA o wunderground define o fuso horário de Madrid, se escolher os municipios vizinhos ai ja está tudo bem.. como Castro Marim.. segue imagens em anexo. 

Como descalço esta bota? O wunderground não me responde.. 

Vejam as fotos:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jul 2017 às 00:27)

Já vai dando para fazer umas brincadeiras engraçadas


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Ago 2017 às 11:42)

Muito bem, quando a minha PCE, morrer por velhice, vira uma dessas...


----------

